

US to keep 11 aircraft carriers to show sea power - felipemnoa
http://www.boston.com/news/nation/articles/2012/01/21/us_to_keep_11_aircraft_carriers_to_show_sea_power/

======
felipemnoa
From the article:

>>U.S. to maintain two carrier strike groups in the Gulf region, where they
can support battle operations in Afghanistan, anti-piracy efforts and other
missions in the area.<<

~~~
molmalo
They are not referring to copyright pirates. They mean Somali Pirates.

The Strait of Hormuz it's a pirate-infested zone.

Read more about this, here <http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/piracy/>

